# How often do adult chis need to pee?



## Cindyc8000 (May 7, 2014)

My husband and I adopted a chi/jack russell mix from the Humane Society a little over 3 weeks ago. She's estimated to be about a year old but even though she/s an adult, she seems to need to pee about every 2 hours when she's wide awake (she can hold it overnight for about 7 hours, which I understand is due to their lowered metabolism while sleeping but she certainly can't hold it that long while awake). I've heard chi dogs have small bladders which means they need to go more frequently but I still have heard of people saying their adult chi's can go 6 or 8 hours without peeing. I'd be happy if she could go 4 hours. We're still working on house training and she's still getting used to her new surroundings so I'm sure some of it is just due to that and being excited. But if any of you can give me an estimate on how often your adult chi's need to pee, that would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

really hard to tell, if she is still getting use to things it may be just nerves why she needs to go so often. I have 4 and 2 of them seem to have to go every few hours also, sorry not much help. I always keep puppy pads down when I'm not home.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

This is interesting because Lulu is 100% puppy pad trained, but the funny thing is when I'm home she rarely pees during the day. I don't see her going to the pad nor do I see evidence of use on the pad. She will go after her morning meal and evening meal. But if I'm gone during the day, when I come home she has peed on the pad several times. I guess nervous bladder while I'm gone. She's 6 yrs old and I've had her since she was 9 weeks, and she's always been that way.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If she really HAS to go every 2 hours she may have a UTI. Just curious, is she asking to go or are you automatically taking her since you're in training? Are you crate training? Using pee pads? When we got our adult chi, it seemed like he had to go all the time until he caught to what we wanted and got settled. Now, he usually goes for 4-6 hrs. and often longer. Recently, he started going often and it took me a while to realize it was a UTI. I don't know about the small bladder theory. Seems to me they drink smaller amounts, so that would even things out. I have talked with a couple people who say their big dogs have to go more often than their chis. lol Keep us posted!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Unless Odie is inactive, she pees quite often. She can hold it for a long time but I'd guess if she's active, she's peeing every 3-4 hrs. Sometimes they are TINY pees and I think she's doing it just because. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

It depends on the dog at some extent, but I agree that it could be a UTI or nerves. My two can hold it for quite a few hours, but I usually take them out every 5 hours and overnight they can hold it for 9 hours or more (when they're too lazy and don't want to get out of bed hehe).


----------



## Tiara (May 22, 2014)

Mine is also pad trained and pees about 4-5 times during the day from what i see.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I would check her out for a medical explanation if you are worried, but I think every 2 hours is ok. My chis pee about that as well, I contantly have to change wee wee pads and have them scattered all over the house. Mines pee a small amount very often unless we are playing or they are napping. I have one who pees when shes scared or excited but its a few drops and she can do that for a very long time!


----------



## Cindyc8000 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's comments! They were very helpful. We're still trying to housebreak her, so we are taking her out fairly often to pee, but we've been keeping track of how often she is going and when she's wide awake, it's about every 1.5 to 2 hours. 

We're still relatively new into having her with us, so we're still trying to figure out her schedule. Yesterday, I thought I was safe taking her out again after 2 hours but she peed after about 1 hour and 45 minutes. Later in the evening, even though we took her to the park first and she peed a bunch when she was there, she had to pee the next time just 1 hour and 30 minutes later. But she is often able to hold it for 4 or 5 hours from when we leave in the morning till the dog walker comes to take her out again. And during the night, she can go about 7 or 8 hours before she needs to pee. So I would think that would preclude a urinary infection but we will get that checked anyway. It may be she's just excited when she's wide awake and we're around. Just so glad we don't have carpeting!


----------

